# Hi new to fishing in Columbus.



## Ir0nMan (Mar 4, 2018)

Recently fished at Alum spillway for 4 days with no luck. Also tried the Marina. Is there any other places that is good to fish. 

I just want to catch a bass, saugeye or even a musky. I only use lures no live bait.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Ir0nMan (Mar 4, 2018)

Oops I meant musky.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Welcome to OGF. People here are reluctant to disclose favorite spots but they're happy to share methods, and let you figure out the best approach for you. If you're not already familiar with the area, scout around because there's a lot of good water in this area. Use the Search here to look up whatever fish you're after, and see what people say about finding them.


----------



## mia kulyabina (Mar 5, 2018)

Hayden Falls Park is a hidden gem and very beautiful.


----------



## Ir0nMan (Mar 4, 2018)

mia kulyabina said:


> Hayden Falls Park is a hidden gem and very beautiful.


Thanks will try to go there.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Ir0nMan said:


> Thanks will try to go there.


It's gorgeous but the fishing isn't that good. Trust me.

I'd keep pounding away at Alum Creek Spillway, personally.


----------



## Sarge189 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ir0nMan said:


> Recently fished at Alum spillway for 4 days with no luck. Also tried the Marina. Is there any other places that is good to fish.
> 
> I just want to catch a bass, saugeye or even a musky. I only use lures no live bait.
> 
> Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Sarge189 (Sep 29, 2010)

Saugeye are hitting up at Hoover in the spillway down near the soccer field area


----------



## Tastefishy (Jan 5, 2016)

*Another good spot to try is the first little dam just south of Alum Creek in Westerville. It is at the Alum Creek Park North which is off of W. Main St.
There is a real nice pond just on the west side of the dam too. *


----------



## Shields (Mar 30, 2014)

I must be the only one who doesn’t really care for spillway fishing. Shoulder to shoulder slender body of water. That being said there’s a pond with bass and crappie right next to that spillway off main st. Best of luck!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Shields said:


> I must be the only one who doesn’t really care for spillway fishing. Shoulder to shoulder slender body of water. That being said there’s a pond with bass and crappie right next to that spillway off main st. Best of luck!


And some people think fishing a pond is like shooting fish in a barrel,wheres the challenge.
To each there own,ya know....


----------



## Tastefishy (Jan 5, 2016)

I've never had a problem with shoulder to shoulder fishing at that spillway. It must be good timing on my part.
Over the years, I've caught some very nice fish Saugeye and a few small Musky from that spot.
That pond holds some great Bass! Before fishing was allowed at the pond, I would slip in after dark using top water baits and kill the Bass.


----------



## Nate660 (Sep 28, 2016)

Sarge189 said:


> Saugeye are hitting up at Hoover in the spillway down near the soccer field area


Any tips for a first time saugeye fisherman? Thought about picking up some minnows before going up Saturday, or would jerks/vibes be better suited?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nate660 said:


> Any tips for a first time saugeye fisherman? Thought about picking up some minnows before going up Saturday, or would jerks/vibes be better suited?


The ole hoover honey hole is a awfull tough place to cut your teeth on saugeye. Between the current,the snags,and crowd it can get awfull fustrating.
But with that said,you really can catch some BIG saugeyesdown there....


----------



## Nate660 (Sep 28, 2016)

Saugeyefisher said:


> The ole hoover honey hole is a awfull tough place to cut your teeth on saugeye. Between the current,the snags,and crowd it can get awfull fustrating.
> But with that said,you really can catch some BIG saugeyesdown there....


What’s the bait of choice for most people?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nate660 said:


> What’s the bait of choice for most people?


I can honestly say ive never fished there this time of year. Cant stand the crowds


----------



## Ir0nMan (Mar 4, 2018)

Kewl thanks for the replies. Ya spillway is opened up the current is too strong to fish imho. Remind me when I fished the Mississippi River, only fished on the outerbanks where the current is barely noticeable.


----------



## Nate660 (Sep 28, 2016)

Do you all think floating a minnow on a bobber will produce any saugeye at the Hoover spillway?


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

you should try a zara spook, but only when the water is below 40 degrees.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nate660 said:


> Do you all think floating a minnow on a bobber will produce any saugeye at the Hoover spillway?


Ya. But the issue is everyone else will be drifting jigs in the current. Unless you get tere at odd hours theres more then likely gonna be a crowd in that little hole.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to OGF - When I first moved to Columbus 24 years ago I used to pound the crap out the Spillway at Alum and Hoover. I can honestly say I haven't fished those spots for several years now just because everyone else hits them. I like to try to find my own spots for the most part. Just keep at it and you will figure a pattern out.


----------



## Shields (Mar 30, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> And some people think fishing a pond is like shooting fish in a barrel,wheres the challenge.
> To each there own,ya know....


Lol oh the irony. Think about it, the “holes” ppl fish under the spillways are much smaller and concentrated than many ponds available to anglers in central Ohio. But as you said to each their own, and at the end of the day it’s just an opinion. I’m sure many people are in the same position as me and would love to get out on bigger water but unfortunately don’t have a boat available. Therefor leaving few options to choose from. In regards to the original question, there’s a pond on Hilmar dr in Westerville that is easily accessible and has a decent quantity of bass as well as catfish in it. Good luck!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Shields said:


> Lol oh the irony. Think about it, the “holes” ppl fish under the spillways are much smaller and concentrated than many ponds available to anglers in central Ohio. But as you said to each their own, and at the end of the day it’s just an opinion. I’m sure many people are in the same position as me and would love to get out on bigger water but unfortunately don’t have a boat available. Therefor leaving few options to choose from. In regards to the original question, there’s a pond on Hilmar dr in Westerville that is easily accessible and has a decent quantity of bass as well as catfish in it. Good luck!


Ya i dont own a boat either. But i also dont hesitate to fish a pond. I was just sayin. 
Me personally, i like the challenge of finding the fish in a lake,fishing from the bank. Doing what a lot of others dont think can be done...
Im with you 100% on spillways an the size etc ,except i like to fish them,an just go at times the crowds are less.


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

I hit the Hoover hole yesterday and had it all to myself for all of about 5 min, then just me and one other guy fishing on opposite sides. Once it got later and it started to fill in, i moved on to the next spot. All in all though people were being really good about staying out of each other’s way


----------

